# Please Help :( issues on paints



## mary1515 (Dec 2, 2017)

hello po ^^ sana may sumagot o makakta ng msg.
ksi medyo may rush.... first time ko po kasi mag ssilk screen, i bought some virgo paints, rubberized lahat, ayoko naman po mapahiya sa first client ko, please help...

Questions lang po:
1. ready to use na po ba to? o may dapat at impt pa akong gawin?
2. eto po ba ung nababakbak pag tagal?
3. need ko po ba ng blower para iset ung print? o pede na po heatpress? (and how)
4. may mga kailangan po ba akong malaman sa process o handling para maayos po magawa ko? ^^

eto po ung pprintan, and eto po mga paint na mern ako ^^

Goodmark and KS textile paint from national bookstore and
Virgo rubberized mat from JnJ 

andami kong tinry dati (yearsback) nag hand paint lang ako sa damit, merong natungkab and merong maganda ang quality, kayaland d kuna matandaan ano nagamit ko. and back then i used the iron on all ive done.

please help and thank you in advance!~


----------



## mary1515 (Dec 2, 2017)

hindi ko ko ma upload ung pictures, ung pprintan ko po sweatshirt sya, pero parang hndi masyadong cotton ang feel ng tela nya. bka combination? ^^


----------

